# degree from UK, need foreign education assessed?



## mechanik (Nov 14, 2014)

Dear all,
As the title says, for the federal skilled worker program

Thanks a lot


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

What does your post even mean?

"Degree for UK, need foreign education assessed" doesn't make any sense, especially when you are posting in the Canadian forum.


----------



## mechanik (Nov 14, 2014)

colchar said:


> What does your post even mean?
> 
> "Degree for UK, need foreign education assessed" doesn't make any sense, especially when you are posting in the Canadian forum.



Sorry, it was a mistake. I meant degree from UK.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

OK then. And yes, that needs to be assessed.


----------



## mechanik (Nov 14, 2014)

colchar said:


> OK then. And yes, that needs to be assessed.


Thanks a lot


----------



## mechanik (Nov 14, 2014)

Can anyone change the topic to
degree from UK, need foreign education assessed?

If not how can I remove the thread?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Thread title amended.


----------

